# fiberglass eyebrows coming along nicely



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i molded some fiberglass eyebrows for the stock headlights on a B14, they are coming along nicely, just got primed, and they will get painted maybe tonight, im not sure yet, but they came out real nice. i think i might start making and selling them, $60 a pair, including shipping, what does everyone think?


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

If you could post some pics that would be awsome.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

how would they attach? and would they work with the japan spec headlights since those are pretty much stock fit?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i like the sound of that... but i gotta see some pics...


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

just got a digital camera yesterday, so now i can post pictures of all my random modifications and stuff. the eyebrows are primered, just need some 400 - 600 grain sandpaper so i can smooth them out for the paint. after that i will take pictures. the ones i made for mine slant down to the center, so that it kinda imitates silvia headlights. i think im gonna come up with a variety of styles, including something that looks like the BMW eyebrows, for those of you that have halos. i think they will attach on the top of the headlight, with some kind of double sided adhesive


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

pics  the bmw style ones


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

the bmw ones rock but dont they have two round parts on them for the round projector parts of the bmw headlights?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, i didnt make them yet since i dont have halos, but basically if you photoshop a picture of what you want yours to look like, i can make them


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i am patiently waiting to get my hands on a set of these...keep me posted!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Those of you that want them know,*

These are already made and inproduction in both C/F and fiberglass.......


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Whats the name of the part under the light with the rounded parts in this bmw?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil, I think that's part of the car itself.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

ohhh didnt know that. Always thought it was just an extra piece.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

maybe they call it the eyelid? lol heres the eyebrows

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=371929&page=2


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

looks good, like your grille too


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. my sugg. make those eyelids go over the corner lenses..


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

which ones? my eyebrows? i made them so that they slant up to the upper edge of the headlights, i saw a picture of a lancer though on this month in the APC calendar, and i might make a style that looks like them, we'll see i guess.... i might try to make that piece like the beemers have, under the headlight


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I like it when it doesn't go over the corner lenses. Or atleast not around the side of the car. I guess it could go over only on the front. But I think its cleaner without the corners.

Seth


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

heres James's stealth B14, with alittle MSpaint work done to it, BMW style eyebrows, the picture kinda sucks due to the quality of MSpaint, but its a general idea 

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=371929&page=4


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Would it fit on halo headlight assemblies. THey are a slightly different shape than the OEN ones.

Seth

P.S. Scorchin, you could always make a mold for a headlight only eyerbow, and not one with the corner. Maybe consider it a 'discount' eyebrow.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

in order for it to fit on the halo's i would have to mold it on a halo headlight, and i might be able to do that, i was talkin to someone who might let me borrow their halo's, so that i can mold a set of eyebrows for the halo style, and then market them


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

i like em. good job.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah, I prefer these ones to the one that go over the corner lamps...these give a more aggressive look.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

VERY VERY NICE.....I LIKE THE LOOK......


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Those of you that want them know,*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *These are already made and inproduction in both C/F and fiberglass.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike how much are you asking for yours?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah those are real nice... maybe it would look better if all lamps were stealth ?


----------

